# Camping At Or Near Beaulieu Motor Museum



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

We are attending a wedding reception at some treehouse in the grounds of Beaulieu in the New Forest and I wonder whether anyone has stayed in the parking field there?

Else does anyone know a nearly CL or campsite, preferably not too far away. I know about Roundhills but think its too far to walk.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Bump

Any thoughts on wild camping in Beaulieu car park where our wedding is. A post on wild camping website indicates that someone has done this.

Thnx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you could ask the Beualieu people? If they say no, they may suggest somewhere else. I can't think of anything apart from "official" sites - overnighting in the Forest is prohibited.  Taxi from one of the Forest sites?


----------

